# Rommel's Rod



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Was in my LHS today and they had the Rommel's Rod kits in. Of course I had to pick one up!!!! I am sure glad they reissued this one!!!!
Steve


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

scooke123 said:


> Was in my LHS today and they had the Rommel's Rod kits in. Of course I had to pick one up!!!! I am sure glad they reissued this one!!!!
> Steve


I did'nt know they were out yet??:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Steve...is this a repop of the Original or have there been any Mods done to it? I sure wish Moebius had been able to do this kit! (through no fault of Moebius)
Mcdee


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The directions say it has all new tooling - improved in ways to ensure you have more fun building. Its molded in tan with a chrome tree and clear w/shield with 2 black rubber tires. Decal sheet looks about the same - has the swastika on the palm tree. I was surprised by that- I figured they would delete that for P/C. it isnt on box art though.
The parts look well molded. Steve


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Just recently finished restoring my original RR. Not sure I want another right now. However, I do want the Circus Wagon (aka Dragon Wagon), and Tijuana Taxi when they come out. Ooops! Almost forgot about the Red Baron. Want it, too, even though I have another one in my stash.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

One more want. The Bathtub Buggy


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

scooke123 said:


> The directions say it has all new tooling - improved in ways to ensure you have more fun building.


Hmmm...I hope they didn't do too much "improving". I know a lot of modelers were looking forward to Moebius' version of this kit, but I'm hoping Revell stayed as close to the original kit as possible.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Hope my hobby shop will hold one for me till I can get there.:thumbsup: Hate giving my money to the 'bay!


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Yeah........*

 Went into one of the three remaining decent hobby shops in the DFW area, Hobbytown USA in Arlington on Saturday. Wife was picking up her books for the new semester of her ANP program and since i'm not in school right now anyway.........  I poked around for a while, picked up the little Mobius L.I.S. Robot to go with my Chariot..some paint for the Wolfman i have yet to put the finishing touches on... some NICE NEW IMEX trianglar fat handle 10/0 and 3/0 brushes... just stuff. As i was chatting with the checkout girl she tells me that ROMMEL'S ROD CAME AND WENT THE SAME DAY!! THEY HAD 2, AND SOMEBODY HAD JUST BOUGHT BOTH OF THEM!! ARGH!! Oh well, it's early. Good for all of us right?  I WANT IT NOW!!!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

I found out earlier today that the kits were out and immediately ordered one from our sponsor.

And a "Royal Rail" also.

:thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

just shot off an order to Mega also . :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Steve...is this a repop of the Original or have there been any Mods done to it? I sure wish Moebius had been able to do this kit! (through no fault of Moebius)
> Mcdee


One of the reasons RR was never reissued is that Monogram junked the mold after a year or two run back in the early 70s... Hence the need for a new mold.


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Revell/Monogram boys were at the IPMS Nationals last weekend. I was told RR was shipping so it's obviously out there. Dealers had the Royal Rail for sale so it's out also. Next month the Tijuana Taxi will be released and the Dragon Wagon will be in October. They had a test shot of the Dragon Wagon on their table - cast in gray plastic. Take note though - Mattel has the rights to the name "Dragon Wagon" and would not relequish them to R/M to re-release the kit. So it will be out out under the name "Circus Wagon". So don't go loooking for "Dragon Wagon" 'cuz it won't be there.

Syn


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

I just picked up mine from my local Hobbytown USA in Phoenix, the guy from the store had not unpacked the August shipment of kits and found he had 2, so I was nice and only grabbed one, now I need to find my original one and compare the new tooling


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The detail is soft on some details on the reissue compared to the original, engraving mercedes is removed from valve cover, M is remove from front grille,but the soft detail only shows when compare side by side with an original.

Randy


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I got mines!!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Seems no LHSs' wanted to get many of these..I was on the horn to mine, and...no joy they sold out.

First time anything but a Moebius got my attention in a while..

Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I own a hobby shop and can't find them... the big US wholesalers (GP, Horizon, Stevens) don't have it in stock yet...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Did R-M not anticipate the desire for this kit? My LHS only had 2.
or are they gonna pull a limited release on us?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> I own a hobby shop and can't find them... the big US wholesalers (GP, Horizon, Stevens) don't have it in stock yet...


where in Florida? Perhaps we could do buisiness.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

My local hobby shop has not received there's either waiting for the shipment to arrive .

Sprayray


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I was at AAA Hobbies which is the store front to Stevens International Distributor and they haven't got this kit in as of this afternoon.

I'd love to know how you guys have already got this kit if my distributor hasn't received theirs yet????

MMM


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I ordered 3 from a person on ebay and received them on Sat, the one I preordered from model express still has not come in.
Russell


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> I own a hobby shop and can't find them... the big US wholesalers (GP, Horizon, Stevens) don't have it in stock yet...


That is my point exactly...where are they coming from then??? Direct from the manufacturer?

MMM


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I got mine from Phils hobby shop in pinellas Park....Where he gets them from...I have no Idea


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dealers can buy from Revell AFAIK... 

Also I think the kits are made overseas and possibly they were available there before the (slow) boat from China made/makes it here.

My shop is in Lakeland, FL (near the Fantasy of Flight museum).

As to being limited... most kits these days are limited. Even as recently as 3-4 years ago, half of the Revell catalogue was the same as the yeaer before and the year before and the year before... now their small 2009 catalogue is mostly "new" from last year" but half the kits are already discontinued for next year. Production runs seem to be small and single. No running of the molds 24/7 to crank out a particular kit.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> Dealers can buy from Revell AFAIK...
> 
> Also I think the kits are made overseas and possibly they were available there before the (slow) boat from China made/makes it here.


djnick66,
What does AFAIK stand for?
I guess if they go to Revell Germany distributors first...maybe???

MMM


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

AFAIK = As Far As I Know.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell Germany isnt handling the kit. Its Revell (USA). In the US Revell imports Revell Germany, although they are a bit slow sometimes. When i was in Germany a few years back it was rare to find USA boxed Revell stuff... Its not widely sold there.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I picked one up last night at my LHS. They only had one that had a dinged corner. That is probably why it was left behind, No 'collectible' or resale value since it is 'damaged goods'. All the better for me since I plan on building it! :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Now that is something I forgot!...It only a kit to us who will build it, it's escrow to someone who is just gonna sit and wait...like a spider in it's web...oohhh,..verry scarry...lol.

Yup ye gotta beat the "collectors" to the good stuff...

They don't realize the Hawk Missile is out...I got mine!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

What's the cost of this model ? Thanks. Karl


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Should be around $22.00 like the red baron .


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I paid just under $22 for mine.
Steve


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Tower hobby has them now I just got one.:wave:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I love those scratch and dent specials too. The kits get built and the box is not too bad in most cases. Just don't know if I can wait till I find one!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Dealers can buy from Revell AFAIK...
> 
> Also I think the kits are made overseas and possibly they were available there before the (slow) boat from China made/makes it here.
> 
> ...


Would that be Marchants?:wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually Marchant's is the Joker-Marchant stadium.... my shop is named Marchets after the original owners from the 50s... Mary (Mar) and Chester (Chet).


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Thats it Marchets! Thanks sorry about the misspelling...been there a couple of times...and bought some stuff...nice shop you have.next time I'm close I'll stop by and spend some money!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I really apprecaite it. I do have the Rommels Rods and Red Barons coming in (hopefully today!) if not , tomorrow...


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy days are here again ! I just picked up 2 Rommel's Rods from my LHS today.[ I was nice and left the last one for someone else even though I wanted 3]. Comparing to the original there are a few slight differences - mostly things that were molded to the original are now not attached -the spare treads in the back , the generals seat ,the shovel on the side of the drivers door ,the ammo boxes in the back . My original has a chrome [gas?] tank in front of the general that was omitted. As my original is beat up and missing a few things , there might be a thing or 2 that I missed. The plastic color is slightly different , it looks more yellow/light tan than brown/tan. Original box art with the added Tom Daniel logo and no pic of Tom in the upper corner[circa '73] . I paid $22.25. All in all , a very nice re-pop that I've waited nearly 30 years to build with adult skills. Ahh , the memories are strong with this one ... Duff


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

AAARRRRGH....Mine is missing Part # 11 the front axle.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm getting one soon I hope, I saw a super detailed RR on line the other day I think I'm going to try something like it.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/RommelsRod.jpg


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Amazing Figure Modelling had an awesome RR kit a few years back in their vehicle special issue (Munsters Coach, Rommel's Rod, Speed Racer, etc.)


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Revells customer service is top Knotch! Replacement part on the way today! I suggest each and everyone of you call the phone number on the instructions option 3 and give them some feedback.The lady i talked to said they havent received much feedback on this kit.Let them know we appreciate it. I sure did.Thank you Revell!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Very cool i just got a call from my local Hobbytownusa and they got my Rommel's Rod in today i'm thrilled never had this one when i was a kid ! 

Robert


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

got 2 on the way by mail order . 
stopped thru Hobby Lobby the other day . no RR but they did have the Red Baron so i grabbed it . :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Oh , Hey Beck if you do not know this or already do , you can go to hobby lobby's website and print up a coupon and will save you 40% off their kits i did it for my revell viper, cylon raider going to get the red baron next ! 

Robert


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I wass told the shovel is now a stand alone piece instead of molded on to give it more detail. And the threads were redone to givr it more detail. Not sure if this is old news.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The kit is pretty cool. The detail is not exactly like the original kit, but close enough. I have some parts of an original RR and I compared a couple last nite. The machine guns are more spindly on the new kit and the detail is slightly different, for example. Not a huge deal... The color of the plastic is a bit lighter and yellower too. It would be hard to pass this kit off for an original, which is probably part of the plan.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

D'oh :drunk: missed the coupon . 
got one of my RRs today . i'm not gonna open it up 'til i get home ( if i can muster the will power ).
now if they'd just re do the Ghost of the Red Baron we'd have the trifecta !
hb


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Picked up a rod today at my LHS -- had a nice conversation with the guy there about what a nostalgic favorite it is, mostly becuase it's not PC! Decals look identical to the original, which is to say, not very good graphically, but including the swastika in the3 palm tree for the spare wheel.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I was happy to see they kept the box and sides art as much as original as possible.

Well done! now I want to do a semi ragged clothed look on the figures like I have seen in a few build ups....love that look.

Here are a few pics of mine from about 7 years ago.

**** TECH NOTE *** * 
*I used the Tamiya 1/35 WWII German Wehrmacht 8 ton semitrack buggy wheels on my Rommel's Rod with some changes of course, either Tom Danials or someone at Monogram did their research cuz they were very close to the real thing and the 1/35 size was a perfect match to the kits part.*


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Fluke! That is Killer! Great Job Dude...Nice to see ya around these parts again


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Thanks!! 

Its been a tough year for ol' fluke.......but.....'The Dude abides'


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Glad to hear that! we have missed you around here...i know what you have been thru...Pm mme if you need to talk.Keep the Fire my friend!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Why thankya kindly sir! 

I'm actually working on something right now for local Sci-Fi contest on the 26th.

The Pegasus Martian War Machine in a crashed Dio in the forest over a stream
with no lights except coming from the open hatch at the bottom.
First work in over a year! :hat:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Gladda seeya back on the board, Fluke! :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Haven't seen RR turn up at my LHS yet, although they have the Red Baron there...I really should get this, as the one I had as a kid was purchased missing its shrink wrap and instructions...gee, THANKS, big brother... :drunk:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks James! Its good to be back! 

Its gonna be a good year for kits! The Mystery ship is one I can't wait for.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thats cool looking Fluke! I like the way you did the grill surround in body color. I just got one of these today. I really wanted to just do a OOB, but the back of the boot will need something more than the kit has.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Pal! 

I wanted to build it as if Rommel really did get a custom semi track made just for himself.

At first I wanted to make it like a Pocher kit...fuel lines, brake lines..the works...but then thought no way have fun instead.

It was a funky quinky dink that I was at a gift/antique shop when I found a built Monogram Mercedes kit that I believe the R Rod's front end came from it was dated 1964 or 66 ...BUT! it had the SAME bonnet with NO fake leather straps making it look less detailed so for 1.50 I picked it up and used the bonnet lids ...perfect fit.

I also rebuilt the back interior, floor and map table, used a better machine gun and sanded off the raised details and added 1/35 scale tools, boxes and the track links.

Out of the box or with custom work its one hell of a great kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job on RR!!! I really like the dust on w/shield with the wiper streaks. Lot of subtledetails!
Steve


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

Yes fluke, nice job. How did you get the dusty windshield effect?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks guys!* 

All I did to get the dirty / clean front windscreen was mask the clean areas 1st and do a light coverage using an airbrush with a thinned out acrylic sand and brown mix.

The light dirt on the edges of Rommle's glass I used that same mix and lightly dabbed it 
with a chopped small paint brush.

After seeing this kit at a friends house in 77 on his older brothers shelf I always loved it
but could never find it 'of course' but a good friend of mine got it for me as a b-day gift...sealed! I still have the little fold out model catalog. It was a first run release.


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

Thanks for the info- I really thought there was more 'texture' in your windshield dust. Your effect is perfect. I also noticed (in the new kit I just purchased) that there is an ammo box to the left of the rear antenna- your original has something else.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey you welcome!

What your looking at is just general support bracket's ....I did not have any decent 
fuel cans at the time so I left it open.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

RR finally showed up at my LHS this week... :woohoo: ...I haven't seen this in over 30 years, and THIS time it was shrinkwrapped and intact :thumbsup: ...I actually kind of like the new plastic color...kind of olive yellow IMO ...thank you, Revellogram!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The kit fuel cans aren't great and oddly are 1/32 scale... Monogram re-used a pair from their old Panzer IV. You could cut away the crude bars across the top that are supposed to represent the three tube handles... or possibly use some plastic 1/35 cans from Tamiya, Italeri, etc.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice build-up Fluke! :thumbsup: I think the de-chromed look suits this particular kit better, but being a "show rod" I can understand why chrome parts were added.

For anyone who hasn't seen them yet, Showrods.com has some unique build-ups posted on their site:

Keiran Murphy, Australia
Artist Unknown
A complete custom by Oliver Scheitza, Germany

Odd detail bits aside, this was always one of my favorite Tom Daniel designs (second to the Tijuana Taxi) and I'm glad Revellogram finally decided to re-issue it (though it would have been nice to see what Moebius and Tom Daniel would have come up with for their version).


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Oh man are those cool or what! Thanks for sharing! Wow! I love the living corps motif.
That last one was very cool indeed!

Can't wait to do this one again.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Started work on my kit... its pretty nice and fits well. I used Alclad chrome to actually add more chrome... like the fender flag posts, MG ammo boxes and the guns themselves, the oil pan, jerry cans, etc.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Almost donw...will post pics later today


----------

